# seat selection - full window - Northeast Regional Business class



## ccc (Oct 26, 2019)

Amtrak requires me to select my seat in advance - what seat numbers have a full window? 
All seats are currently available. 
TRAIN 96: PHILADELPHIA (30TH STREET STATION), PA - NEW LONDON, CT (not Acela)


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 26, 2019)

We need Seat Guru to start listing Amtrak equipment.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 26, 2019)

Here is the problem.. And I knew this would happen right off the get go. The BC car isn't guaranteed orientation. e.g. restroom at the same end. So it's a gamble.


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 26, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> Here is the problem.. And I knew this would happen right off the get go. The BC car isn't guaranteed orientation. e.g. restroom at the same end. So it's a gamble.



That's why I prefer to sit 4-6 rows from the rear of the BC car. One never knows when it's the toilet end or not. I used to sit 2-3 rows from the rear, but one particular conductor on #141 south of NYP would sit in the last row with his radio on full volume. Since I moved forward, it turns out he's been replaced by a lady conductor.

For what it's worth, I just now Googled "https://www.google.com/search?q=amfleet+car+diagrams&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=2Ti2iuGLpfMqyM%3A%2C3t0o0cfXAPAwKM%2C_&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kTIN0hXlS2lJItSpX4untg69Vy9Jw&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwit5-n5qrvlAhUKSa0KHfTHA-MQ9QEwAnoECAgQDA#imgrc=2Ti2iuGLpfMqyM:" and on the right side of the screen, is what appears to be the layout of an Amfleet I full business class car. The only problem is I can't remember if row 1 is at the toilet end or the other. I never paid much attention to it.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 26, 2019)

bratkinson said:


> That's why I prefer to sit 4-6 rows from the rear of the BC car. One never knows when it's the toilet end or not. I used to sit 2-3 rows from the rear, but one particular conductor on #141 south of NYP would sit in the last row with his radio on full volume. Since I moved forward, it turns out he's been replaced by a lady conductor.



If the employee believes his radio should be as loud as it should go to effectively hear radio communications, he's not breaking any rules. The rules says that portable radios must be at a volume that transmissions can be heard. If you don't like it write to the NORAC board.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 27, 2019)

I would say that what's good for the passengers is good for the crew. Use an earphone. If places like McDonald's can do it, I think Amtrak can.


----------



## ccc (Oct 27, 2019)

thanks


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 27, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> I would say that what's good for the passengers is good for the crew. Use an earphone. If places like McDonald's can do it, I think Amtrak can.



That would require Amtrak to spend money on something that is IMO a luxury. Crew radios don't have an earphone jack. At least the ones I had in my time never had one. I'm sure their are some out there. Also, how do you expect someone to respond if they have an earphone? I'm sure that they could find one that has a mic as well. But again these are all luxuries. Years ago Railroads would give out Motorola radios. Now they give out the worst radio from Icom cause it saves them money.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 27, 2019)

I understand what you're saying. But it's the incoming sounds that are bothersome to some, not what the conductor says in response.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 27, 2019)

Palmetto said:


> I understand what you're saying. But it's the incoming sounds that are bothersome to some, not what the conductor says in response.



Again, it's in the rule book. If you don't like the rule, write to the NORAC rule board.


----------



## jis (Oct 27, 2019)

Does the rule book also say that he must sit in the Business Class car?


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 27, 2019)

jis said:


> Does the rule book also say that he must sit in the Business Class car?


No. It says he must take up atable in the cafe car unless it's not full. Only then can he use the BC car - provided of course he turns the volume high. At night he should sit in the coach quiet car. Anything to disturb customers.


----------



## daybeers (Oct 29, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> If the employee believes his radio should be as loud as it should go to effectively hear radio communications, he's not breaking any rules. The rules says that portable radios must be at a volume that transmissions can be heard. If you don't like it write to the NORAC board.


I think bratkinson was saying the employee's radio didn't need to be at full volume to hear the transmissions. I'd imagine ambient noise isn't high for a mid-day train in BC.


----------

